# Your prefer product what keeps car cleaner longer?



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

For those who have used some of these. Would like to know also which country you live (weather are very different in every place).


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

For the price, water behavior and self cleaning; PNS is un touchable.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

That is a hard one from the choice I think until I try Artdesicko and raven it would have to be PNS for me ArtDeNano is so very Simlar to EXO V2 and good top up product


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Have not tried art de shine yet or polishangel, but my vote goes to wolfs BG. The self cleaning is amazing.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

sorry, what is self cleaning?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Of the 4 products from your Poll that I have used (PA Cosmic, Wolf's HB, C2v3 and Exo (V1 though)) it has to be Exo, by a long way! :thumb:

I love the water behaviour of it! 

Alan W


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

greymda said:


> sorry, what is self cleaning?


Something marketing jargo


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Many votes for Sonax... intresting..


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> That is a hard one from the choice I think until I try Artdesicko and raven it would have to be PNS for me ArtDeNano is so very Simlar to EXO V2 and good top up product


So you think PNS is even better than EXO v2?


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

I have just put some polish angel presto on top of RG55 and it's pretty damn good on the cleaning front.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> So you think PNS is even better than EXO v2?


I can do a side by side test actually this weekend ill get it on the bonnet of my CX5 only fair way of seeing


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Looking for that....


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Goodfella36 said:


> I can do a side by side test actually this weekend ill get it on the bonnet of my CX5 only fair way of seeing


I look forward to this


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Looking for that....


Especially for you it was done today bonnet clayed machined and 4 products applied.

Ill do a full write up after first wash.





Lee


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Especially for you it was done today bonnet clayed machined and 4 products applied.
> 
> Ill do a full write up after first wash.
> 
> Lee


Very intresting to see results. Used PNS to my car after polishing.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Already some notable difference when rained on and driving.



As you are looking at picture

Opti coat, Exo V2, PNS, Max Protect UNC-R

PNS showing least water with just rainfall while standing Exo the most

Also PNS leaving least water after a drive did not go above 40mph


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Already some notable difference when rained on and driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I choose then right sealant to my car. My car is metallic black and water spots are problems occasionally.


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

It's not in the poll but I've had great results from PA Master Sealant on family cars that rarely get looked after. For cost and ease of use it's brilliant.


----------



## UtzChips (May 8, 2014)

Nicely done Goodfella36! So PNS it is. However, it still doesn't beat keeping you car inside a vacuum.:detailer:


----------



## zerix (Mar 29, 2014)

Odd to see EXO v2 with that much standing water, I thought it was considered one of the most hydrophobic products on the market?

I personally use Sonax PNS on my car.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

how long PNS lives usually?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

They claim 3 months I think. I have it on for almost 2 months now and from the looks of it, it's not going anywhere for the next 2 at least.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

This test has only just started so will do full write up after the first wash and continue it on for the coming months though i already know from previous testing Opti-Coat will have longest durability but its UNC-R that interests me the most from personal point of view as last test on my car it got cut short at 7 months as I sold the car.

I am sure EXO will look great while hitting with a jet wash or pouring a hose over it is a well loved product by a few on here but its only when seeing a few in a row when obvious differences appear in the last test I did of 9 sealants if they had not been in a row i would not of noticed certain ones holding on to more dirt then others and which ones lost there hydrophobic properties first etc etc.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> They claim 3 months I think. I have it on for almost 2 months now and from the looks of it, it's not going anywhere for the next 2 at least.


Isn't pro net shield rated to about 6 months +


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Oops. You are correct. Sonax claims 6 months on PNS.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Already some notable difference when rained on and driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any more findings?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi yes had wash etc today need to get all pics over to laptop upload them etc but been testing Dr beasley items fusso dark and light DR leather dye block lot of items to catch up on and lack of time at pagent of power all day tomorrow 3 cars monday and tuesday and away for 3 days then on something bit different so just trying to find time to get it all up.


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

Goodfella36 said:


> Hi yes had wash etc today need to get all pics over to laptop upload them etc but been testing Dr beasley items fusso dark and light DR leather dye block lot of items to catch up on and lack of time at pagent of power all day tomorrow 3 cars monday and tuesday and away for 3 days then on something bit different so just trying to find time to get it all up.


Top guy.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> Hi yes had wash etc today need to get all pics over to laptop upload them etc but been testing Dr beasley items fusso dark and light DR leather dye block lot of items to catch up on and lack of time at pagent of power all day tomorrow 3 cars monday and tuesday and away for 3 days then on something bit different so just trying to find time to get it all up.


Your conclusion is....


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I am currently in Manchester working limited access to internet when im back home and have chance i will put a thread up.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

plus one for pns


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Have notice that PNS is very good repelling dirt. Driven lots of muddy roads and after rain car is very much clean... impressive stuff.

Considering ceramic coating and top of it PNS. What do you think does PNS bond top of ceramic? (ADS Raven/CQ UK+PNS)


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I don't like any of them :tumbleweed:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

moosh said:


> I don't like any of them :tumbleweed:


Which you prefer then?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

sm81 said:


> Which you prefer then?


Even I'd like to know.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> I am currently in Manchester working limited access to internet when im back home and have chance i will put a thread up.


Any updates of your coating test?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Any updates of your coating test?


Lee? I can't find it.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> That is a hard one from the choice I think until I try Artdesicko and raven it would have to be PNS for me ArtDeNano is so very Simlar to EXO V2 and good top up product


Have you tried Sicko and Raven already?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Have you tried Sicko and Raven already?


There is updates had 6 washes now just not had time to update will start new thread on it very soon as difference are now happening also added 4 new coatings to the doors yesterday took plasma coat of front doors as was not for me and added Raven, Crystal Serum, Sparkle, and polished angles.

Raven has not been talked about much yet it says up to 18 months durability and I found it easy to use it might just be the hidden gem in the ads range


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Can't wait...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> There is updates had 6 washes now just not had time to update will start new thread on it very soon as difference are now happening also added 4 new coatings to the doors yesterday took plasma coat of front doors as was not for me and added Raven, Crystal Serum, Sparkle, and polished angles.


Any updates?

Have you compared ADS Repel coat vs Sonax PNS regarding dirt repellency abilities.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Any updates?
> 
> Have you compared ADS Repel coat vs Sonax PNS regarding dirt repellency abilities.


Hi

Not much more I can say since this post.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4682678&postcount=20

No sorry not put Repel and sonax pns side by side so cant help on that one but Repel will be a lot quicker to apply great if time is an issue

I do have the coatings on doors etc that will see how they do.

I have tried more Coatings then most with video evidence always being honest with what I see etc but when I think of the money/time I have spent on all these coatings over the last 4-5 years I think unless some special products come out I have pretty made up my mind and testing will start to lessen.

To be honest if I said what I really thought of some of these new coatings on the market I would probably be banned from the forum to much clock and dagger stuff goes on but that's marketing for you.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

To be honest if I said what I really thought of some of these new coatings on the market I would probably be banned from the forum to much clock and dagger stuff goes on but that's marketing for you.

Lee.


----------



## dwaleke (Sep 29, 2014)

Goodfella36 said:


> also added 4 new coatings to the doors yesterday took plasma coat of front doors as was not for me and added Raven, Crystal Serum, Sparkle, and polished angles.


I am really interested in this test between Raven, Sparkle, and Polish Angel. I assume you are testing Invincible/Cosmic PA?

Is there a thread or will you update here?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Sonax PNS vs Finis-wax by #sm81#, on Flickr

50:50 Finis-wax and Sonax.

Which one is which?

Guesses... :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe I will go CSL+PNS. It should be really good combo.


----------

